# Normal growth or something else?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm posting this picture of my crypt because I know that some changes in plant color is a result of lack of nutrients and other problems. It's possible, though, that it's just normal growth--I don't know!

It's a crypt lutea and only the new growth is this orangy color. All original leaves on the plant have stayed green.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Because the veining is still green it could be a need for iron. Do you add fertilizers of any kind? I have some crypt's that the new leaves come out red, and the older ones stay green, but that is because they have increased lighting here. I would say they are missing something. Figuring out what could be tricky. 

Good Luck. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
Kathy :smile:


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

To me, it does look like leaves do when they get plenty of light. It really looks more healthy than anything. The thing is that I don't add anything at all to my water, but I do have three chunks of iron-heavy volcanic rock sitting in my tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

craftyflalady said:


> Because the veining is still green it could be a need for iron. Do you add fertilizers of any kind? I have some crypt's that the new leaves come out red, and the older ones stay green, but that is because they have increased lighting here. I would say they are missing something. Figuring out what could be tricky.
> 
> Good Luck. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
> Kathy :smile:



Dead on


----------

